# Yet Another Question



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

When do most chicks feather out? Or at least start getting feathers? The chicks I bought 2 days ago seem to be getting a couple wing feathers?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think they start feathering out pretty quickly but are not fully feathered until 6 weeks (?). It's funny how I have raised probably 15 hatches or more and can't remember.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since Silkies are hard to tell, only finding fuzz laying around is the hint, I don't really know either. But I did see wing feathers developing on my ISA's at a week old. They are almost fully feathered now but danged if I remember when I got them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Wing feathers start quick.Full feather usually is between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

7 Days old
View attachment 20023

33 days old
View attachment 20021

45 days old
View attachment 20022


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome! 

So another question, I got noticed some of the chicks you can see their combs (if looking very hard) and some you cant? Whose combs usually start showing first? Roosters or hens?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rooster combs and wattles develop faster.Single combs are usually more defined at earlier ages.
The pics above are a rose combed rooster.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

7 weeks and 6 weeks old roosters.
View attachment 20025

6 weeks old pullets.
View attachment 20026


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

So it would be "safe" to assume the ones that you can see the combs of will most likely be male?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It depends on the age , breed and comb type.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My chicks are 4 wks old and are almost 1/2 feathered.Just starting to get head feathers.Still keeping a light on them but they're down to 80 degrees. I think they will be fully feathered in a couple of wks....


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

What if you don't know any of that?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If you're in doubt post some pics.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I will I just took their pictures lol be a slew minutes. Should I post on this thread?


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Chickie 1
















Chickie 2
















Chickie 3


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Waiting for the last 5 chicks to upload :-\


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Chickie 4
















Chickie 5


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They're too young to tell.You'll have to look for early redness instead of the size of the comb.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Chickie 6
















Chickie 7 the runt and my favorite lol


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> They're too young to tell.You'll have to look for early redness instead of the size of the comb.


Early redness? Like when the comb starts to change color?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

yes............


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh, ok thank you Nm


----------

